# Inside a Barista Expreess



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's an early one but does have the latest style of thermoblock.

[video=youtube;V-WCjDRRFFw]






I found the pipe clamps fascinating. Some might think crap - I'd think clever. Nice simple fairly cheap way of getting the correct range of sealing pressure via an O ring.

The grinder adjustment looks just like I thought it would.

Pipe that was blocked - probably the 3 way. Maybe this version didn't have a clean me light - maybe that was added to help keep it clear.

John

-


----------

